# found this little guy. what now?



## merc (Oct 2, 2021)

i found a teeny tiny frog in a tiny puddle in my humidity tray this morning. i have no idea how he got here or what orchid he came on. also i have no idea how he's survived all the salts in fertilizer i add to my water when i feed the paphs. anyway, i've seen frogs living amongst orchids in a proper greenhouse, but my orchids are on a LED lit shelf in my home office. not sure what to do with him. thoughts?


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 2, 2021)

Were your plants outside for the summer, any new plants? If not, he's been surviving just fine among your plants without your intervention, why do anything?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2021)

Maybe make a ‘pool’ in a tub with no fert water


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2021)

Make a bug eating friend welcome.


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 14, 2021)

Release into a friendly environment as soon as he can breathe air! Not sure there are enough bugs to feed a tiny tree frog. My sis fed her tadpole small amounts of fish food. If this is a “tropical” tree frog, it should probably be given to someone capable of building it a terrarium and willing to research it and feed it live food


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Maybe make a ‘pool’ in a tub with no fert water


Yep. Good luck.


----------



## awesomei (Oct 15, 2021)

It may also be a very freshly hatched toad! I have toads all over my greenhouse.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2021)

awesomei said:


> It may also be a very freshly hatched toad! I have toads all over my greenhouse.


 a few months ago after long rains we had toadlet explosion; one of our growers was very offput by them being ‘everywhere’


----------



## geoffsharris (Oct 17, 2021)

Should be careful what you wish for. Seems like it could be one of these.





__





California’s Invaders: Common Coqui







wildlife.ca.gov


----------



## merc (Oct 18, 2021)

Thought I'd post a quick update. My best guess is it’s a greenhouse frog that are nocturnal, lays it’s eggs in bark and hatches fully formed. I poked around all my new acquisitions and found like x10 in the media of a recent paph emersonii x hangianum (from a FL grower). I setup a little pool for the little guys. I see them only every now and then. Hoping they help keep the bugs at bay.


----------



## geoffsharris (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks more like a greenhouse frog rather than coqui. Very cute.


https://mauiinvasive.org/coqui-frog-identification/


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 20, 2021)

So tiny!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 21, 2021)

merc said:


> View attachment 29841
> 
> View attachment 29842
> 
> i found a teeny tiny frog in a tiny puddle in my humidity tray this morning. i have no idea how he got here or what orchid he came on. also i have no idea how he's survived all the salts in fertilizer i add to my water when i feed the paphs. anyway, i've seen frogs living amongst orchids in a proper greenhouse, but my orchids are on a LED lit shelf in my home office. not sure what to do with him. thoughts?


Aww! Super cute! What a little miracle. I would look for more. Meanwhile, leave some chopped ripe fruit sitting out until you get some fruit flies going, then pop that into whatever small terrarium or jar you’re going to keep him in.


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 21, 2021)

Now there is a good way to attract tiny food for a tiny frog


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 24, 2021)

You could try posting on iNaturalist to see if someone can provide details on the type of frog you have. This can help you decide next steps.


----------

